# Kindle Fire - cannot remove some of the Web history?



## Cam62 (Mar 4, 2013)

I've tried deleting history, cache, and cookie data various times only to have certain browser history return? I've read that there may be a trojan horse or virus at work. How can I remove this?

Help!!!!!


----------



## kltmom (Jan 9, 2012)

The only thing I can think of doing--but this is a drastic, last resort-type of step--is to deregister your Kindle, or restore it to factory settings.  All of your info (books, apps, music, etc.) will still be retrievable from Amazon's Cloud.  If you have any 3rd party apps, or you downloaded personal music, etc. not from Amazon, then those would have to be reloaded.  

My 1 yr old daughter has accidentally done this (restored to factory settings/deregistered the Kindle) a few times    and while it was a bit of a bother to reload everything onto the Kindle, it can be done.


----------



## Olmanrivah (Feb 18, 2013)

klmom said:


> The only thing I can think of doing--but this is a drastic, last resort-type of step--is to deregister your Kindle, or restore it to factory settings.


I've had Kindles since the Original Kindle and I've never had to go this route. You didn't mention which Browser you're using. . .
Try a 3rd part App like Android Assistant to maintain your Kindle's health and clearing stuff. . .


----------

